# Does Apple care? Is Logic 9 the end?



## Christof (Aug 30, 2012)

I wonder if Apple takes care about professional users, Logic 9 is almost two years old and the updates are quite weak and small.
Rumors say that Logic X is in the pipeline, but this is just speculation.

Would you desire a new designed Logic version or are you happy with v9?


----------



## IFM (Aug 30, 2012)

I think the acquisition of Redmatica shows they are going to bring something major out in the update. MOTO is almost as bad with DP updates so it isn't just us Logic users. I think Steinberg and maybe Ableton are the only two that talk about and have more regular updates. 

Chris


----------



## olajideparis (Aug 30, 2012)

Correction. Logic 9 is more than 3 years old. In the 3 years since Logic 9 has been released there have been: two new versions of protools, 2 and a half versions of cubase released and 2 versions of DP I think. I've been threatening to jump to Cubase for a while now but the acquisition of Redmatica does in show me that they've got something planned for Logic so see what direction they take it in that way I can make a more informed decision.


----------



## Jonik (Aug 30, 2012)

Maybe it's just me not noticing what Logic is lacking, but I'm very haopy with 9. Not having 2+ versions released has saved me £400 with no noticable downside...

Now, betteruse of the cores and a few other things would be nice, but It isn't exactly stopping me from working.


----------



## kclements (Aug 30, 2012)

Jonik @ Thu Aug 30 said:


> Maybe it's just me not noticing what Logic is lacking, but I'm very haopy with 9. Not having 2+ versions released has saved me £400 with no noticable downside...



I'm with you. Logic works perfect for my needs as it is. Sure, there are always things that could be improved, but it is rock solid on my machine and works well every day.

I wonder how many of the updates mentioned above were to integrate 64bit processing? Logic was 64 bit nearly on day one, without an update charge.

I would much rather Apple release a new version of Logic when there are some really big improvements to add, rather than give us 9.2.4, 9.2.5, 9.2.6... Saves me a lot in update costs. 

Compare to Kontakt. I'm not really sure what I gained from upgrading from Vs4 to Vs 5. I am sure there are improvements under the hood - but it isn't really obvious to me why I spent that additional bucks for the new version. 

Cheers
kc


----------



## windshore (Aug 30, 2012)

olajideparis @ 8/30/2012 said:


> Correction. Logic 9 is more than 3 years old. In the 3 years since Logic 9 has been released there have been: two new versions of protools, 2 and a half versions of cubase released and 2 versions of DP I think. I've been threatening to jump to Cubase for a while now but the acquisition of Redmatica does in show me that they've got something planned for Logic so see what direction they take it in that way I can make a more informed decision.



That may be true, but just ask PT users how happy they are about their latest update, then find out how many studios passed up on the almost $1000 update to 10.

Sometimes an update is not the panacea we would like it to be.


----------



## Music88 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm with Jonik, better use of cores would be nice, other than that, I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## david robinson (Aug 30, 2012)

who really cares?
it is a DAW.
unless the arc angel gabriel comes to earth and changes things............. j.


----------



## dinerdog (Aug 30, 2012)

The Redmatica thing could just be for Garageband and IOS stuff, not necessarily Logic at all. Agreed, better core use and exporting audio to Quicktimes in 64bit would be nice.

Other than that, I'd rather see an overhaul as big as FCPX for Logic. Give us something to bring us into the future. Whatever that is. : >

I'm dreaming more about the next version of Stylus than Logic anyway. /\~O


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 30, 2012)

+1.

I worry about many things, but this is not one of them.


----------



## dinerdog (Sep 26, 2012)

This just in...

http://appleinsider.com/articles/12/09/ ... ogic-pro-x


----------



## Mike Marino (Sep 26, 2012)

nice!


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 26, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 26, 2012)

Hang on, "contries"?


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 26, 2012)

ThomasL @ Thu Sep 27 said:


> Hang on, "contries"?



Yeah - I see that as well. As a result, I cry bullshit. Large companies like that - especially ones that are based in the US and GB - don't make spelling mistakes like that, even for pre-release stuff. But people (esp in non-English speaking countries) DO tend to make typos like that when they put forth fake stuff.


----------



## dinerdog (Sep 26, 2012)

awwwww. so close, yet...so far.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Sep 26, 2012)

The typography on that Logic Pro X startup is pretty suspect. Not to mention the glaring typo. It's not a reach that it'll look like the Final Cut Pro X startup, but this is most likely a fake.


----------



## Mike Marino (Sep 26, 2012)

Ahhh, good catch.


----------



## dinerdog (Nov 13, 2012)

I just like to see Logic staying in the news. This from Appleinsider:

Apple patent could bring polyphonic tuning to Logic Pro:

http://appleinsider.com/articles/12/11/ ... -logic-pro


----------



## studioj (Nov 26, 2012)

http://www.pro-tools-expert.com/home-pa ... mated.html

Hopefully more unfounded apple rumor crap... nonetheless does not make me feel too fuzzy inside.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Nov 26, 2012)

studioj @ Mon Nov 26 said:


> http://www.pro-tools-expert.com/home-page/2012/11/25/apple-pro-audio-applications-team-decimated.html
> 
> Hopefully more unfounded apple rumor crap... nonetheless does not make me feel too fuzzy inside.



Link just goes to a white page for me :?: (edit: nevermind it just takes a while to load I guess.)

In any case, Logic Pro X will dictate if I stick with Logic or switch. I recently demoed Cubase 6.5 and actually enjoyed it. Plus with using more Kontakt libraries & 3rd party players like VI Pro, as well as using & acquiring more 3rd party plugins like UAD, PSP, NI etc, I'm feeling less and less tied to Logic.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 26, 2012)

well, im happy that apple is finally slowing down on updates. the mac osx is killing me. mountain snow lion?!?! they just racing to get iOS and MAC OSX as close as posible for their gadget products. 

so keeping logic good and stable for a while is something i like.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 26, 2012)

From the sound of things from various sources it certainly does sound as though the next incarnation Logic is not too far off...

For me personally - I got tired of waiting and recently joined the ranks of the Studio One family - And am totally the happier for it.

Now this is still a growing DAW and it's not met it's counterparts yet on the grounds of MIDI editing/Video Sync/Etc. - but the future is bright. the 2.5 update is said to release the first week of December with 100 new additions/improvements - so many of those gaps may have been addressed.

What I can say right now though is my Mac Pro(3.33 ghz 6-Core) has never run better as far as VST performance is concerned. I have constructed a new template via VE Pro 5 that is nearly double the size of my Logic template and running without a hitch(on one computer). The AU limits in VE Pro became too much of a hinderance to me and I found myself having to run too many instances at the sacrifice of valuable multi core support(and yes I tried all the work arounds including Audio Event Input and the Multi Port Layer to no satisfiable avail..). Im now comfortably running 3 instances of VE Pro with exponentially higher instances of Kontakt within each vi frame. 

Now if/when Logic X does become available I will certainly keep an open mind to returning - But for now I am very happy to have made the switch that I have for the time being..

Ryan :D


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Nov 26, 2012)

I really hope they reveal Logic X soon - I've dipped my toes into Cubase Artist 6.5, but I'm waiting to see what Apple does before I make the full leap. For what it's worth, I'm really enjoying the heck out of Cubase except for a few things I miss from Logic - especially a 1 window workspace, better sounding amp sims, and fast bounce in place.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 26, 2012)

So far as I know, Apple now let produce their products in China. Are the people there knowing how to programm a daw best?


----------



## Christof (Nov 27, 2012)

It seems that Logic is dying slowly:
http://www.macworld.co.uk/macsoftware/news/?newsid=3413212


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Nov 28, 2012)

I find it really stupid for Apple not to address the future and rumors surrounding Logic in a responsible manner.

I mean, how hard is it to reveal what is really going on. After all, these people paid a lot of money to use the software.

I am Cubase guy but its just so silly to read all this!


Tanuj.


----------



## Tatu (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't really care or have any urgent need to get an update to a software that already has pretty much everything I need. What I'm concerned about is Apple's plans for Mac Pro.

A new, competitively priced version (read: it's just too damn expensive) would be a big handshake for "pro" users, or people will start flipping just because it's cheaper to set up a win-based workstation, get a decent sound card and a license for competing sequencer than buy a mac, that is either a nice, thin and packed with "oh, I'm getting warm, let's drop the performance a knot" laptop components or overpriced, old hardware.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Nov 28, 2012)

Christof @ Wed Nov 28 said:


> It seems that Logic is dying slowly:
> http://www.macworld.co.uk/macsoftware/news/?newsid=3413212



This macworld "article" is rather a part of an advertising campaign from the competitor.

"... Pro Tools Expert sources claim ... " ( ... well ...)

and 

" ... Wished for features include: ... make Logic able to address more than the maximum 4GB of RAM ... " ( _Logic 64bit is only adressing 4GB of RAM , ... ah , I see ..._)


----------



## leafInTheWind (Nov 28, 2012)

I wonder why apple does just give some news and or updates. If I weren't already using Logic, I'd definitely look elsewhere after reading news like that.

Personally, I am very pleased for Logic 9, but I have been making sure that all the tools I purchase will run on osx or windows, so when I do really need to move to a new daw on windows, I won't miss too much.


----------



## mosso (Nov 28, 2012)

Gerd Kaeding @ 28/11/2012 said:


> Christof @ Wed Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that Logic is dying slowly:
> ...



I was thinking the same thing. After losing the Sibelius team to Yamaha/Steinberg through their own incompetence I daresay Avid would love to see egg on someone else's face.

P.S. - Just found another rumour that says the original rumour is false FWIW... http://www.loopinsight.com/2012/11/27/about-the-rumor-that-apple-decimated-its-pro-audio-team/


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone who believes this article should contact me. I have some some brand new Michael Jackson and Amy Winehouse duets recorded last week to sell you.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 28, 2012)

Those pro apps specialists are marketing guys. That has nothing to do with app development.


----------

